# MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm getting ready to see what my 36lb C2 setup can do. I was told ~350whp but an inline pump is needed to support that. I checked out C2 and their MKIV fuel pump kit is $400. I see alot of people running a walbro setup which is much less expensive. Just looking for my best option as this will be my first time doing anything with the fuel system and maybe a complete kit is the way to go.


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (01VRSIXER)*

if i'm not mistaken, you don't need an inline fuel pump for the 36# software. what i do know is that people with the 42# and 60# softwares run an inline fuel pump. when i had my 36# software, i was fine without it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

How far did you push the stock pump? I plan on taking it to around 15PSI and Jeff Atwood had mentioned adding an inline as the stock might not support 350whp.


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (01VRSIXER)*

honestly i wouldn't go 15 psi with out lowering your compression (HG). the most i went was 12psi with FMIC and stock compression on the 36#.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

I have a 8.5:1 HG Spacer along with a front mount. So its almost like a stage 2.5 I guess.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

most people seemed to start having troubles maintaing 3bar fuel pressure around 12-14psi.. If you have a 4bar tune it'll be even sooner.
I had a walbro under the hood but its now getting put in an insulated metal box and installed near the fuel filter


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Did the walbro come with everything you needed for the install? Im just worried about getting in over my head.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

If you can install a turbo kit you can install an inline fuel pump.. 
you'll need wire, a relay and some fuel hose.. where you want to put it and how you want to route it is up to you.. Ive ran it temporarily right before the fuel rail and it was fine other than looking like ass and being loud as hell.
id suggest soldering and heatwraping your wires, you may want to wire a switch up to if its under the hood.. if your listening for a leak or weird noise under the hood yer never gona hear it w/that pump screaming.. just make sure to turn it back on before boosting yer ass off








the one time I drove off with my fuel pump switched off I remembered it at the first light when I realized something was missing.. oah ya, fuel pumps not screaming at me..










_Modified by dreadlocks at 1:54 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Nice. Id much rather spend $100 on a pump and another $20 on some wire if I can do it myself rather than the $400 C2 wants for the fuel pump 'kit'. So with the walbro 15psi should be alright?
EDIT- Any down sides to mounting it under the hood besides the noise like you mentioned? This seems like the most straight forward place to mount it, easy access to the fuel lines and power. Also, did you wire the relay to the intake pump or to the relay under the dash? The wiring is what gets me a little nervous because were talking about my engine.


_Modified by 01VRSIXER at 1:02 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

the next issue is going to be maxing out your fuel injectors, I have no idea when that starts to happen on 36#
with 42# & 3bar you cant get real far past 21psi before your maxed out.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Jeff Atwood told me 15psi/~350whp is about the limit.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

Any down sides to mounting it under the hood besides the noise like you mentioned? This seems like the most straight forward place to mount it, easy access to the fuel lines and power. Also, did you wire the relay to the intake pump or to the relay under the dash? The wiring is what gets me a little nervous because were talking about my engine.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Jeff would know best, his word is much better than mine.
id do some data logging the first few times you crank it that high and make sure your not standing ontop of 100% injector duty.. 
id look at upgrading to the stage if you want to walk the line.. think if you had a boost spike, ecu wont be able to provide the fuel it needs and you'll run lean. Better to over engineer than under.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

i dont remember exactly, its been a while and my wiring is completely hacked apart by now.
under the hood if a line brakes from dry rot, collision, friction, geforces chances are much higher that it'll start a fire.. tucked up under the car in the back there are no hot turbo's and nests of wires running all over.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I'm def going to upgrade to the 60lb injectors, but i want to get some fun out of the 36lb on my stock intake mani. So until it pops I'll rock them and save up and when the time comes I'll do the 60lb and a short runner. Appreciate all your help. Looks like I'll be picking up a walbro pretty soon.


----------



## FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (01VRSIXER)*

usrt sells a good wiring kit for the walbro pump. you can check there installation instructions on there site. as for a SRI, if you don't already have that with your 36# software, your taking a risk of your plastic manifold blowing a hole boosting 15psi.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (FNVR6T aka 2k1 vr6)*

I firgured I'll play around until it blows, knowing it can only hold so much pressure.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (01VRSIXER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01VRSIXER* »_ I see alot of people running a walbro setup which is much less expensive. Just looking for my best option as this will be my first time doing anything with the fuel system and maybe a complete kit is the way to go.

We sell a drop in fuel pump kit for $385US








Send me a PM if you are interested in one.


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (INA)*

PM'd you back but forgot to ask, How much power can that pump support?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (01VRSIXER)*

When I still wanted to upgrade my GTI, I had talked with Jeff the same thing - maxxing out the 36# injectors. I believe Jeff can do some custom software with 4bar or even 4.5bar FPR. That combined with the fuel pump should get you beyond 350whp on the 36# injectors.
At this level you're gonna start blowing up your transmission, so its better to spend that money on an 02M conversion than more power.
Also when you eventually blow the plastic intake manifold, look at NubVR's intake - much better design than C2's intake IMO.


_Modified by phatvw at 2:03 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (phatvw)*

I've been keeping an eye on Nub's thread and he can count on me as a purchase at this point.


_Modified by 01VRSIXER at 3:54 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## 01VRSIXER (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: MKIV VRT Fuel pump options/opinions (01VRSIXER)*

Looks like I'm going to be giving the in-tank pump from INA a try. We'll see how it goes.


----------

